# Happy Monday



## robrpb (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## GonnaSmoke (Feb 22, 2021)

Hilarious, especially the one about the kale.


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 22, 2021)

All very good.  I like the Gorilla Tape one best. LOL. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 22, 2021)

funny stuff!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 22, 2021)

Marvin flippin' off the rover...Hilarious!...JJ


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 22, 2021)

A bunch of good ones Rob, well done! RAY


----------



## robrpb (Feb 22, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Hilarious, especially the one about the kale.



Thanks, I like that one too.



MJB05615 said:


> All very good.  I like the Gorilla Tape one best. LOL. Thanks for sharing.



Thanks Mike. After reading the story about the woman using Gorilla glue spray adhesive on her hair, I couldn't stop laughing when I read that one.



yankee2bbq said:


> funny stuff!



Thanks.



chef jimmyj said:


> Marvin flippin' off the rover...Hilarious!...JJ




Thanks JJ. I like Marvin too.



sawhorseray said:


> A bunch of good ones Rob, well done! RAY



Thanks Ray. I appreciate and enjoy the ones you post.


----------



## TuckersBarbeque (Feb 22, 2021)

NICE TRY VEGANS!!!  That was the best one.


----------



## mosparky (Feb 22, 2021)

Now I want a belt fed nerf gun.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 22, 2021)

Those are great Rob.  Especially like the Gorilla glue/tape.
Gary


----------

